# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Luis Olivares Pflücker asume la presidencia del CONUDFI

## Bruno Cillóniz

Elecciones en la asociación empresarial.  _El especialista financiero velará por los intereses de los exportadores e importadores del país. _   *Por:* Redacción  *Lima, 26 jul (Agraria.pe).-* El Consejo Nacional de Usuarios del Sistema de Distribución Física Internacional (CONUDFI) asociación que engloba a todos los exportadores e importadores peruanos agremiados a través de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX) Asociación Civil Frío Aéreo, Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI) Sociedad Nacional de Pesquería (SNP) Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL) y la Asociación de Agentes de Aduana del Perú, eligió a su nuevo presidente. 
Se trata de Luis Olivares Pflücker, quien sucederá a Carlos Lozada Zingoni en la cabeza del gremio que agrupa a los dueños de la carga. El cambio de mando oficial está programado para el 1 de Agosto del presente año. 
El futuro presidente del gremio de los dueños de la carga se ha desempeñado por mucho tiempo como empresario de la logística aduanera y tiene vasta experiencia y conocimiento de la normativa del comercio exterior. 
Asimismo, es especialista en temas portuarios y de transporte marítimo con amplios conocimientos dentro del negocio aduanero. Desde CONUDFI consideran la experiencia de Olivares Pflüker como una posibilidad para que el gremio elabore propuestas técnicas y operativas que favorezcan el crecimiento del comercio exterior y reduzcan los costos que existen alrededor de sus operaciones. 
El nuevo Presidente agradeció a los gremios por la confianza depositada en él, hizo un llamado al trabajo conjunto y a la necesidad de mantener la línea de gestión iniciada por Carlos Lozada en mejorar las condiciones del comercio exterior, señalando que este es la base para el crecimiento de nuestro país. 
Acompañarán a Olivares Pflücker como parte del Consejo Ejecutivo: Pedro Kulisic Ibaceta y Armando Grados Mogrovejo, como vicepresidente y tesorero, respectivamente. Complementarán el nuevo Consejo Directivo, Federico de Aparici Hurriche, Juan Carlos León Siles, Juan Antonio Morales Bermúdez y Roberto de la Torre Aguayo.Temas similares: Luis Ginocchio Balcázar... Conociendo el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura del Perú Artículo: Villasante asumirá el ministerio de Agricultura y Luis Nava el de la Producción Jorge Luis Ramos Villavicencio : Ing. Agrónomo U.N.P.R.G.  (CURRICULUM VITAE)

----------

